

Ask HN: Where to report bugs in HN? - JoshCole

I just noticed that one of the news items is appearing twice on the ask list (http://imgur.com/yVzSP.png). I'm guessing that this a bug, but couldn't find a Hacker News issue tracker.
======
kazuya
I get to mind less about consistency of those web apps.

You don't get consistency until it eventually gets consistent. That's how I
look at Web 2.0.

------
JoshCole
<http://imgur.com/yVzSP.png>

------
bkrausz
What's really weird is that they have a point difference...

